# A brag on Dax pup



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So today is the great day of fireworks and spazzy freaked out dogs right? Not in my house! All around us people are setting off fireworks, some pretty loud. Had Dax out front with me on leash of course because his recall is still that of a scatter brained puppy. No spazzy puppy! 

KA-BOOM! 

Dax just looks up for a second and then goes back to bug chasing. No fear. Mild curiosity but that's it. Even if he drives me crazy with the scatter brained puppy focus, he's pretty solid in new situations though occasionally he does get excited about some things and gets barky and obnoxious. 

Fireworks don't scare him. Score!

So that means neither of my dogs have a problem with loud noises. Awesome!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah Gatticus could care less while Bella the nervous Nelly paced back and fourth all the while he just looked at her like your such a dummy lol... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TriciaS (Mar 25, 2013)

Lucky! My 5 month old pup was super confident when we brought her home at 8 weeks, but in the past few weeks she's developed a fear of the lawn mower and tonight, she crated herself once the fireworks started. 

My lab mix actually does great outside during the noises, he gets nervous with us outside and him inside. 

I'm hoping our puppy will outgrow the fear, maybe it's some weird growing-up stage....I'll just keep feeding her hot dogs for every step closer she comes downstairs during the scary noises. 

Congrats on your pup!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

It's a good start, but I've had dogs that could care less about fireworks and thunder for the first couple years of their life and then suddenly get scared once they hit adulthood. Nothing really causes it, they just all of a sudden get scared.

I'll light fireworks off in front of Lucy and she doesn't even flinch, but there isn't much that fazes her. She completely slept through all of them tonight. My new puppy had the same reaction as yours. Caught his slight interest, but hardly even noticed anything 99% of the time they were going off. Hopefully we're both in the same boat. It's nice when you don't have to worry about them getting so scared.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> It's a good start, but I've had dogs that could care less about fireworks and thunder for the first couple years of their life and then suddenly get scared once they hit adulthood. Nothing really causes it, they just all of a sudden get scared.
> 
> I'll light fireworks off in front of Lucy and she doesn't even flinch, but there isn't much that fazes her. She completely slept through all of them tonight. My new puppy had the same reaction as yours. Caught his slight interest, but hardly even noticed anything 99% of the time they were going off. Hopefully we're both in the same boat. It's nice when you don't have to worry about them getting so scared.


 
Yeah Shasta isn't phased at all. She could care less. Dax had that "hey that's cool. bored now" kind of reaction. I think he'll do well in the future too. Time will tell as with all things though.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Woot!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I won't believe you without photos.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

All 3 of my dogs are sleeping right through the fireworks. They could care less. We did get them very tired today though at the beach. But so glad Dex had no reaction when they started going off. He just kept playing with fluffy as usual.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheyanna said:


> I won't believe you without photos.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
nice try!!!! MWAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

Yayyy Dax! HIGH-FOUR! aw:


----------

